# Slave Cylinder Bleeding



## Cruzer2012 (Dec 24, 2011)

I was looking for the Slave Cylinder bleeding procedure on a 2012 Cruze LT


----------



## Spyder918 (Apr 13, 2016)

Cruzer2012 said:


> I was looking for the Slave Cylinder bleeding procedure on a 2012 Cruze LT


Did you ever get a response to your question?


----------

